
NextDrive Plug - drivenext
http://www.nextdrive.io/news-1/
======
drivenext
NextDrive Inc. Announces NextDrive Plug to Wirelessly Expand Smartphone
Storage.

~~~
drivenext
It's time to choose your favorite color. There won't be color contest on
Facebook, because we've decided to offer all 5 colors for free! Simply go to
the Indiegogo campaign, leave a comment and tell us which color you want ~
[http://igg.me/at/ndp1/x/11095033](http://igg.me/at/ndp1/x/11095033)

~~~
drivenext
Pixi and Plug

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owvCj3q9umg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owvCj3q9umg)

